# Mealworm Or Dubia roach colony??



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, was gonna start both mealworm and dubia roach colonys for my bearded dragons just wanna know what your opinions are on them and which you think are easier todo etc as im going to start off with the easiest method Thanks !!


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Both are very easy to keep, have a look at the sticky threads at the top, Mealworm lifecycle and Livefood careguides which has dubia info in : victory:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I breed both but for a beardie your best bet is the dubia roaches. Nutritionally better, easy to breed and clean :2thumb:


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Antw23uk said:


> I breed both but for a beardie your best bet is the dubia roaches. Nutritionally better, easy to breed and clean :2thumb:


Ye i want to do roaches more really, just gotta wait a while though as i live with the girlfriends mother and there very anti roaches but allow crickets locust and mealies etc haha!!


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got a couple of big colonies of dubia, and a rack full of mealworm breeding tubs. If you're looking for a regular amount, the dubias are very handy as once you get them breeding, they go like clockwork.

I planned to keep the mealworms so I could harvest a couple of tubs worth a week from them, but it just didn't turn out that way. They're difficult to separate from the medium, and I now basically leave them to it, and pick a few out every now and then for my turtles and Tokay  

I like having them on hand, and I started with about 200G of them and have kept pretty much a constant supply, but they haven't multiplied in quantity or anything.

Best,
Paul


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Paul112 said:


> I've got a couple of big colonies of dubia, and a rack full of mealworm breeding tubs. If you're looking for a regular amount, the dubias are very handy as once you get them breeding, they go like clockwork.
> 
> I planned to keep the mealworms so I could harvest a couple of tubs worth a week from them, but it just didn't turn out that way. They're difficult to separate from the medium, and I now basically leave them to it, and pick a few out every now and then for my turtles and Tokay
> 
> ...


Ahhh seems like your on the same idea as me, i only feed my beardys mealies as treats every week or so, i just want a supply to keep me ticking over haha really want a roach colony tho, just got to do a bit on convincing!! :lol2:


----------



## BeenzandCarlos (Apr 25, 2011)

we have mealworms, easy to set up and they look after themselves

we use the white ones to feed to our little baby, but he can eat as many as 10 if he's in the mood

we'll be looking into roaches soon


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

BeenzandCarlos said:


> we have mealworms, easy to set up and they look after themselves
> 
> we use the white ones to feed to our little baby, but he can eat as many as 10 if he's in the mood
> 
> we'll be looking into roaches soon


Very good!! beardys are supposed to love roaches, gonna test mine out with a few before i setp a colony just to make sure seeing as they pick and choose what they want with me!! Right fussy haha


----------



## BeenzandCarlos (Apr 25, 2011)

yeah, we've found this with mealies. he doesn't seem interested in the normal "orange" ones


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

BeenzandCarlos said:


> yeah, we've found this with mealies. he doesn't seem interested in the normal "orange" ones


Oooooo thats strange haha, i know when my beardys dont like something they just stare at me and dont touch it so i give into them and get them what they like hahah


----------

